# Ashtabula Saturday Mar29



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Hit the Ashtray on Saturday. Set up in the morning off of Old 26 on the south side of the old bridge. Caught a few perch, 3 northerns and 2 walleyes. Used dojiggers and plain hooks under bobbers. I marked lots of fish with the vex, but only hit 1 in 10 (maybe) that I marked. Northerns all came in 7 or 8 feet off the main lake point to the north using smelt onquickstrike rigs with a spinnerblade attached under windlass tipups.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Any size to the eyes and pike?


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

The walleyes were probably 2 pounds or a little better each. Both were boys. I think if I wanted to find more and bigger walleyes I would try to get in front of the migrators. This time of year I would go north of Sibley, maybe somewhere around the island or somewhere in that vicinity anyway. I had my daughter with me that day so I didnt really want to make a run that far when I didnt know the condition of the ice sheet there. The Notherns felt about 4 to 6. Im guessing they were just lost or maybe there is a limited spawn in the little bay there. Most of the big ones should be around the creek or up around Karnak by now I would think.


----------

